# Brined and Grilled Shrimp



## dave from mesa (Oct 27, 2014)

Saw this on another forum and just had to try it. Someone else's idea my execution.

I think the best shrimp I have ever made. Next time gonna try them on the smoker.

Had friends over and they had to get the recipe.

Will do shrimp this way from now on.

Brine:

•2 cups water
•1/4 cup Kosher salt
•1/4 cup sugar
•1/4 cup Zatarain’s Crawfish, Shrimp and Crab Boil
•2 cups of ice
Bring the water to a boil and then add the seasonings and the ice.

Once it has cooled, add shrimp and allow to brine for 20-25 mintues.

After the brine I rinsed the 2-3 times, dried them and put 2 skewers thru them.













SAM_2388.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Oct 27, 2014






Cooked them 2 min per side on our new Weber gas grill.













SAM_2389.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Oct 27, 2014






thanks for looking

dave


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds interesting. If you would post the pics here a lot more people could see them. Most won't fallow a link.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2014)

Very tasty! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 27, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Sounds interesting. If you would post the pics here a lot more people could see them. Most won't fallow a link.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks

Thought I fixed the pics. They did come out as links at the beginning.

I can see them on my post.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thought I fixed the pics. They did come out as links at the beginning.
> 
> I can see them on my post.


I can see them now. Maybe SMF is having a Monday.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Oct 27, 2014)

Tasty looking shrimp! Thx for sharing the recipe.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks great! It's funny, I never would have thought about brining shrimp, but I saw a very similar recipe on TV a few years back and tried it. The difference is night and day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah this is a takeoff of an Episode of Good Eats entitled Crustacean Nation.

Sure were good.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 27, 2014)

Dave, what size are the shrimp you used ? They look like jumbos but I can't tell and they look excellent !


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 27, 2014)

Crazy

There are from Costco. Size is 16-20. Really like the size, at least you feel like you are eating something.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Crazy
> 
> There are from Costco. Size is 16-20. Really like the size, at least you feel like you are eating something.


Thanks ,going try this recipe!


----------

